# Squirrel cooking



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys I’ve never been a hunter but a friend of mine talked me into buying a license a few weeks ago and I went out squirrel hunting with him and his brother today. I used to do a little hunting about 15 years ago but never got into it. I shot 2 out of the 4 we killed today and only kept one and gave them my other. I’ve got it soaking in salt water right now skinned and gutted but not cut up or anything. He told me how to make stew but I doubt I’m going to go that route. Let me hear some of your methods and recipes for squirrels. Who knows, if I like it enough I might participate more often until the season is over. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*When we went to deer camp, two of us went squirrel hunting for four fox squirrels or six or eight greys. The other two guys stayed and set up camp. Here is how we prepared the squirrels.

You will need at least one squirrel per person to prepare this recipe……….. two is better*

*If there are no squirrels, use or substitute the neighbor’s cat's! *

*Cut the squirrel into 5 parts.*

*Front shoulders with legs.*

*Rear legs.*

*Back and chest.*

*Bend the ribs back and break so you can have the back and rib cage pressed flat to *

*the bottom of the pan.*

*Use a “no stick” fry pan just large enough to hold all of the squirrel.*


*Salt and pepper the pieces and place in the pan. Arrange the pieces so there is little or no space between the pieces. If you can just fill the pan, all the better. Sprinkle some fresh garlic or powder on the meat.*

*Now cover the pieces with bacon. Make sure the edges of the bacon overlay just enough to completely seal the meat pile. Tuck the bacon in or under around the edge.*

*Spread some diced peppers, onion rings, fresh or canned mushrooms slices and tomato slices on top of bacon. The peppers, onion and mushrooms are basic. You can substitute anything you like.*

*Now add a bit of beer (or water) to the pan so you have about 1/8” of liquid in the pan. The beer gives more flavor.*

*Put the lid on the pan and turn the fire on very low so you heat the whole mess slowly for 5-10 minutes.*

*Slowly increase the fire until you can hear the liquid start to simmer. You *do not *want to boil.*

*Leave simmering for about 30-40 minutes, then pour off excess accumulated liquid, so again there is about 1/8” of liquid left. Continue to simmer for another 30 minutes.*

*Check the meat with a fork. The back legs should begin to feel tender. Pour off the liquid and continue to cook another 15 minutes with the lid on.*

*Pour off all liquid, turn everything and increase flame a bit. Continue to cook with the lid off and turn about every 5 minutes. The meat will brown slightly and baconwill start to crisp. Check for tenderness and serve with bisquits.*


*THIS IS GOOD STUFF!*


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cut them in pieces, coat with your favorite breading and add black pepper, fry in hot grease (I like butter) brown both sides. Pop it in the oven on alum foil and make gravy in the skillet while your squirrel and biscuits finish. Enjoy ! 
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

4 to 8 squirrels,10 cups squirrel broth or beef broth ,5 medium potatoes diced,2 medium onions diced,2 stalks celery diced,2 carrots diced.1 tsp each salt,black pepper,garlic powder. 2 cubes chicken bouillion.2 oz butter.8 oz velveeta cheese. 4oz cream cheese. 1 pint haft & haft. 2 cans evaporated milk. Boil squirrels until tender,let cool and remove all meat from bones. bring broth to boil in large pot. add vegetables, spiices,and bouillion. simmer untill vegetables are tender. add squirrel meat, butter,cheese,stir in milk and haft & haft. SQUIRREL CHOWDER over biscuits


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Having the family Christmas tomorrow night. Might throw it in the pan the ham was cooked in with all the juice and make something happen.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I put mine in a cooking pan with diced tomatoes, onions, chili seasonings and some chicken broth. Cover the pan twice with aluminum foil and cook them for 6 - 8 hours at 265 degrees. The meat is tender and comes right off the bones and there's no waste. You can add the cooked meat to any recipe or simply cook some rice and enjoy it with the tomatoes and onions after adding some Texas Pete.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Cut squirrel into 5 pieces as described above. Heat about 1/4" of Crisco in a non-stick fry pan you have a lid for. put a couple cups of flour in a gallon bag. place wet pieces all at once in the flour bag and shake it up. I let it sit for a while and then shake it back up to get plenty of coating. Heat Crisco to med/high heat. Place flour coated pieces in the hot oil. Sprinkle pepper, onion powder and garlic powder on top. Brown both sides, turn off heat and add a cup or so of water. Put the lid on the pan and put pan in 250 degree oven for 2 hours. After 2 hours check for tenderness. It should be very tender. Put it back on the stove with med/high heat and cook off any water left. it will get very crispy. I use tongs to turn it so it doesn't fall apart. Place on a plate covered with paper towel to drain off excess oil and add salt. Enjoy.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> Cut squirrel into 5 pieces as described above. Heat about 1/4" of Crisco in a non-stick fry pan you have a lid for. put a couple cups of flour in a gallon bag. place wet pieces all at once in the flour bag and shake it up. I let it sit for a while and then shake it back up to get plenty of coating. Heat Crisco to med/high heat. Place flour coated pieces in the hot oil. Sprinkle pepper, onion powder and garlic powder on top. Brown both sides, turn off heat and add a cup or so of water. Put the lid on the pan and put pan in 250 degree oven for 2 hours. After 2 hours check for tenderness. It should be very tender. Put it back on the stove with med/high heat and cook off any water left. it will get very crispy. I use tongs to turn it so it doesn't fall apart. Place on a plate covered with paper towel to drain off excess oil and add salt. Enjoy.


This method also works for turtle and rabbit.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to just flower salt and pepper and fry the young ones, really good. The older ones are too tough and I’m sure would benefit from Cfiden method of slow baking after browning. I think they a slightly sweet taste


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I like to cook the older ones in the crock pot with a can of cream of mushroom soup, season to taste cook until tender about 6 hrs or so, can take meat off bones and serve over rice- noodles- or biscuits. Tried chicken alfredo sauce once to good but real rich.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Didn't have many supplies in camp but a couple squirrels and a pack of Bahama mamas sausages, some canned green beans, and an onion. so we cooked the squirrels with the sausages till tender ,added the cans of green beans and onion. Simmered it all till the onions were cooked. Man that was some tasty eatin. Wash it down with a cold one. We called it spicy squirrel surprise,cause we were shocked it tasted that good, lol.


----------

